# WiFi question for Canon 5D Mk IV



## tron (Sep 24, 2017)

hello,

Some questions please:

1. I found out that no matter what the settings I cannot transfer full size jpeg from my 5DMkIV using Canon's Camera Connect on Android. A Canon 200D could very well transfer a full size jpeg to the same application/phone.
**EDIT** This mystery has been somehow explained. I shot only raw images on 5DIV so unfortunately it was sending the embedded jpeg which seemed to be small. I cannot explain it otherwise. When I switched it to raw+jpeg it sent the full size. Still not likeable though.

2. Is there any application to facilitate transfer of a raw file?

3. It seems that Camera Connect works only on the internal storage with no option to use SD card 
Can this be bypassed?

4. A sranger question: Is there an application that will work as an ftp server to enable ftp continuous file transfer to a portable android device instead of a PC? 

Many Thans...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 24, 2017)

I found that DSLR controller is much more comprehensive, I can select raw, jpeg, raw plus jpeg ... all the options. Of course, loading a raw image to my tablet takes a lot of time, and it cannot be viewed natively.

If I just wanted to store the images, I could, but having multiple sd or cf cards would be so much easier. Jpegs are not a issue.

DSLR controller costs $7.95, but is way ahead of anything else. Even so, the wi-fi on the camera is painfully slow. You can likely install some ftp apps on your Android device and then FTP to it. A eye-fi card is again easier if you just want to store files, they are always downloaded as you go.


----------



## tron (Sep 25, 2017)

Many thanks for your response. I'll look into it. Regarding use it will not be used for a complete backup but for just a few shots only (and I will also have 2 cards). Regarding the frp server I think I read that the wireless connection method is more complex (no connection to a single device but to an access point which cancels portability) but this can wait. Thanks again.


----------



## LDS (Sep 25, 2017)

tron said:


> Still not likeable though.



If you don't tell the camera to generate JPEGs it will obey. It takes processing time and will slow down other operations. It's up to you to tell the camera which format(s) you want.



tron said:


> 4. A sranger question: Is there an application that will work as an ftp server to enable ftp continuous file transfer to a portable android device instead of a PC?



A quick search for "Android FTP server" will find what you need - they should work with an ad-hoc connection as well, no need for an access point. Then how fast is an Android device to write to an SD card or internal storage is another matter.


----------



## tron (Sep 25, 2017)

LDS said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Still not likeable though.
> ...


Thanks! I will search for Android FTP Server even to check for fun. However regarding the first comment I meant that 1. there is no way for 5D4 to save either raw files of big jpegs if I have selected only raw files as the type to shoot. But it's good to know so as to search for another application (or actually the only one) that Mt. Spokane suggested.


----------



## tron (Sep 25, 2017)

By the way (a little off-topic) I tried the (official) canon wifi card on my 5DsR (with latest firmware) and it didn't work (seemed like forever to respond to similar menu as the 5D4 and the mobile phone never show the 5DsR.

I haven't tried it on my 7D2 yet...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 26, 2017)

tron said:


> Many thanks for your response. I'll look into it. Regarding use it will not be used for a complete backup but for just a few shots only (and I will also have 2 cards). Regarding the frp server I think I read that the wireless connection method is more complex (no connection to a single device but to an access point which cancels portability) but this can wait. Thanks again.



I operate the camera as a access point, which means that my iphone or Android tablet must connect to the camera wi-fi. I'm forever having to reenter the password. Then, I run the selected app on the device. I've tried several, none of them are really big winners. The nice thing about a eye-fi card is that the card itself is programmed to transfer to my access points (I can set several). It just connects and downloads, I never fool with it, and can move it from camera to camera, Canon, Nikon, ... it doesn't care. But, you must set it up with the access point first, which is a drawback unless you are using their paid service.


----------



## tron (Sep 26, 2017)

I was thinking just having a phone in my pocket and saving a few (not all of course) raw photos automatically since the camera send photo option sends jpegs only. The alternative is a manual transfer request from the phone. Does DSLR controller support store in a SD card. Camera Connect does not.


----------



## LDS (Sep 26, 2017)

tron said:


> I was thinking just having a phone in my pocket and saving a few (not all of course) raw photos automatically since the camera send photo option sends jpegs only. The alternative is a manual transfer request from the phone. Does DSLR controller support store in a SD card. Camera Connect does not.



What's your main aim? Just storing to a phone to watch them on that, or having an immediate back up to an external device? External disks with WIFI support like the WDC My Passport Wireless Pro have an embedded FTP server you can use for data transfers - and IMHO are better suited for RAW files.


----------



## tron (Sep 26, 2017)

LDS said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking just having a phone in my pocket and saving a few (not all of course) raw photos automatically since the camera send photo option sends jpegs only. The alternative is a manual transfer request from the phone. Does DSLR controller support store in a SD card. Camera Connect does not.
> ...


I am not looking for a complete portable backup solution. I have two portable devices an NextoDi 2901 and a Hyperdrive UDMA (the non wifi model) for this. I would like to have the capability to backup just a few raw files on the field almost or totally automatically. That's all.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 26, 2017)

tron said:


> I was thinking just having a phone in my pocket and saving a few (not all of course) raw photos automatically since the camera send photo option sends jpegs only. The alternative is a manual transfer request from the phone. Does DSLR controller support store in a SD card. Camera Connect does not.



The options I see are save to:

1. Camera only

2. Both camera and local device

3. jpeg: Both on camera and local device, RAW Camera only.


Storage location:

1. Internal Storage
2. External SD card

However, I set it to external and never saw images actually stored to my SD card, so ymmv


----------



## tron (Sep 28, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking just having a phone in my pocket and saving a few (not all of course) raw photos automatically since the camera send photo option sends jpegs only. The alternative is a manual transfer request from the phone. Does DSLR controller support store in a SD card. Camera Connect does not.
> ...


Thanks for the warning regarding the sd card. Can you please clarify on the 3 options you mentioned?
1. Camera only seems no save to phone(or tablet) at all! Is that correct?
2. Seems the one required by me to save raw files.
3. The "Raw camera only" option seems that it saves only jpegs on local device (=tablet/phone)

Are the above correct?

Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 6, 2017)

Thanks for the warning regarding the sd card. Can you please clarify on the 3 options you mentioned?
1. Camera only seems no save to phone(or tablet) at all! Is that correct?
2. Seems the one required by me to save raw files.
3. The "Raw camera only" option seems that it saves only jpegs on local device (=tablet/phone)

Are the above correct?

Thanks.


I don't know the answer for sure, but thats the way I read it. I use option 2 and it does upload both raw and jpeg files, but I never tried the other two. I am using a Galaxy Tab A which is not listed as supported, so some functions might not work correctly, but so far, it seems to work. I have a iphone, so I have to use other software for it.


----------

